# Trisodium Phosphate



## aflacglobal (Jan 27, 2008)

Trisodium Phosphate

Could this be used in the cold nitric method. :?: :?: 

This stuff is very easy to find.


----------



## blueduck (Jan 28, 2008)

I dont know, but i have used the stuff to spray on buildings just before i pressure wash them before painting the surfaces.... lifts the dirt and grime right off...... makes interesting chemistry when added to some other chemicals though..... it is a wonder it aint off the market already. <----shhhh

William


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure how it could work. You have sodium and some phosphorus, but you need a nitrate or some nitrogen I believe.....to make nitric.
Randy


----------



## Irons (Jan 28, 2008)

aflacglobal said:


> Trisodium Phosphate
> 
> Could this be used in the cold nitric method. :?: :?:
> 
> This stuff is very easy to find.



You could use it to convert Calcium Nitrate into Sodium Nitrate leaving insoluble Calcium Phosphate.

Calcium Phosphate is a good slow release source of Phosphorous for the garden.

Actually, that's a good idea. I make Calcium Nitrate from Ammonium Nitrate.

Everything but the squeal.


----------



## AKDan (Feb 3, 2008)

Irons,

If you don't mind, I would like to know the ratios you would use for the conversion, and what procedure you would use.

Thanks,


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 3, 2008)

You could use it to convert Calcium Nitrate into Sodium Nitrate leaving insoluble Calcium Phosphate. 

Calcium Phosphate is a good slow release source of Phosphorous for the garden. 

Actually, that's a good idea. I make Calcium Nitrate from Ammonium Nitrate.


That's great. so we go from ammonium nitrate :arrow: calcium nitrate :arrow: sodium nitrate :arrow: nitric acid. 

Can i get paid by the mile. :lol:

Give us a lesson.


----------



## AKDan (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't want to make the whole trip, at least yet. I am just interested for the moment in getting from Calcium nitrate to Sodium Nitrate.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 3, 2008)

AKDan,

Check out this post:

Calcium and Sodium Nitrate

Steve


----------

